# Maison L'Oiseau Bleu... April '14 (BE)



## perjury saint (Jul 5, 2014)

Yes... Another abandoned house in the depths of Derpville!

'Maison L'Oiseau Bleu'



https://flic.kr/p/nDohA9https://www.flickr.com/people//



https://flic.kr/p/nVMjZ1https://www.flickr.com/people//



https://flic.kr/p/nTQi95https://www.flickr.com/people//



https://flic.kr/p/nVSJJ6https://www.flickr.com/people//



https://flic.kr/p/nVSJy6https://www.flickr.com/people//



https://flic.kr/p/nDo84Khttps://www.flickr.com/people//



https://flic.kr/p/nVSJhKhttps://www.flickr.com/people//



https://flic.kr/p/nDohc3https://www.flickr.com/people//



https://flic.kr/p/nDp9Hxhttps://www.flickr.com/people//



https://flic.kr/p/nVzwZ4https://www.flickr.com/people//



https://flic.kr/p/nDoh2ohttps://www.flickr.com/people//

Well, that's the last tours photos done n dusted... More to come though as ive just got back from another! 
TA FOR LOOKIN IN!! ​


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 5, 2014)

Nicely balanced images ,this site looks amazing and it looks untouched!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jul 5, 2014)

Stunning set of pics!


----------



## skankypants (Jul 5, 2014)

Pure quality as always Mr Saint.


----------



## just looking (Jul 6, 2014)

A great find thanks for sharing


----------



## MrDan (Jul 7, 2014)

Very nice, my photos of this place didn't do it justice as yours have!
Did you get any shots in the cellar?


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Jul 7, 2014)

What a well-preserved place. A nice share thanks. That old photograph of the Nuns with the children chilled me a bit - the 'X's drawn onto some of the kids...... Ones who didn't make it? Ones chosen by satan?........ Or just my overactive imagination..


----------



## perjury saint (Jul 7, 2014)

MrDan said:


> Very nice, my photos of this place didn't do it justice as yours have!
> Did you get any shots in the cellar?



*Missed it! *


----------



## Infraredd (Jul 9, 2014)

Those nuns look really creepy!


----------



## forker67 (Jul 10, 2014)

The nuns in that pic are creepy,creepy,creepy....prefer my nuns in latex  , great pics btw


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 10, 2014)

Beautiful as usual, loving the old photographs. 
Cheers for sharing


----------



## MrDan (Jul 10, 2014)

perjury saint said:


> *Missed it! *



Just some wine bottles, quite interesting but none of my shots came out that well.


----------

